# New Toy



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been wanting to expand my hand tool arsenal lately. I recently picked up this Veritas Cabinet scraper. I was shocked by how smooth of a surface it leaves! Does anyone have any tips on maintaining these scrapers? I want to get the most possible out of this tool.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

There are lots of Youtube vids showing how to sharpen a cardsharper.


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

Keith Mathewson said:


> There are lots of Youtube vids showing how to sharpen a cardsharper.


I found several and got it sharpened well. I was just looking for some other little tips and tricks someone might have. Thanks though!


----------



## dummkauf (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a pretty simple tool, and there aren't really any "tricks" to using it outside of sharpening it.

If you can turn a good hook on the scraper, it will work beautifully. If you don't turn a good hook it will suck. Youtube will teach you how to do this, otherwise there are jigs that will help you turn the hook on the scraper too if you are having problems doing it with a burnishing rod.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Great tool. I gave away my belt sander 30 years ago when I found out about cabinet scrapers. 

I've sharpened mine about every way there is and it all boils down to how well you turn the hook. I've also try to get the blade just a micro smidge below the sole and use very little thumb screw pressure. 

I use a block of wood cut on a 45 to guide the blade on when sharpening. This speeds up the process because the angle stays the same each time.

Al


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> I use a block of wood cut on a 45 to guide the blade on when sharpening. This speeds up the process because the angle stays the same each time.
> 
> Al


I have a Veritas Sharpening jig so I can make quick consistent work of sharpening. It was worth the purchase for me.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Hubshooter said:


> I have a Veritas Sharpening jig so I can make quick consistent work of sharpening. It was worth the purchase for me.


I have the same jig but didn't think my blade would fit in it. With sharpening jigs and stones the more you spend the better off you are to a point. The Veritas has served me well for 25 years.

Al


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> I have the same jig but didn't think my blade would fit in it. With sharpening jigs and stones the more you spend the better off you are to a point. The Veritas has served me well for 25 years.
> 
> Al


Good to know I made a wise purchase.


----------



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

I just spent $500 at LV and now I want one of those. Dang!


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

banjopicks said:


> I just spent $500 at LV and now I want one of those. Dang!


What's 70 more to ya? lol


----------



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

Must keep mouse away from "Buy now" button.:bangin:


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

banjopicks said:


> Must keep mouse away from "Buy now" button.:bangin:


I try to keep my impulse purchases to a minimum, but when I have some extra cash in my toy account the buy now button seems to be my best friend. :shifty:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Scrapers work best on open grained hardwoods, oak, ash, hickory, mahogany, walnut, acceptable on close grained hardwoods, cherry, maple but not so well on softwoods or soft hardwoods like poplar. With a hand held card scraper, you can vary the angle and feel for the burr making the cut. With a #80 style scraper, the angle is fixed and the scraper edge is beveled. You will find that how you burnish the curl can make a big difference, it takes very little since you want the burr to contact the wood almost vertically. The burnishing angle is just a couple degrees more than the bevel angle. 

The amount of bend you put in with the adjustment screw will affect the aggressiveness and depth of the cut. Summer growth is wider and softer than winter growth. It's easy to get carried away with a scraper and create scallops in the surface because of the density difference between summer vs winter wood. I prefer an adjustable box scraper but the #80 can do the same work. Makes cleaning up and evening out close glue lines a breeze.


----------

